# need to maintain weight and build strength



## northern girl (2 Feb 2010)

Ok - sorry if this is redundant - I've looked through some posts about nutrition, but have some specific questions. Here's the deal. I'm small to begin with - 5'3"...in the past month or so I've lost 10 pounds, and am now sitting just under 120...I'm hitting the gym 4-6 times/week, strength training and cardio each time...at first (until about 2 weeks ago) I was really noticing a gain in strength...but the weight keeps falling off and I"m feeling weak after workouts...so, on the advice of someone I trust ( my brother, a hard-core gym fanatic) I got some protein supplement, some glutemine powder and a multivitamin with antioxidants that helps the body digest all the protein. Am I on the right track? How long should it take to notice a difference? I've been told that I need to get my conditioning up as much as possible for Basic, because there's not a lot of opportunity there to build on what you've accomplished before heading to St. Jean, and the more I can do to prepare for CAP NOW the better...Am I right to increase the protein and take the glutemine to rebuild muscles? Will this really enhance my strength? I eat a really healthy diet, but know I need to add something to it to get to the next level. Also, I've looked through numerous websites that give suggestions about how many calories I should be taking in in a day - they all give different info, and to be honest, the majority suggest only 1200 to 1500 cals/day - which leaves me starving. I know the whole "weight" thing isn't the biggest issue here - it's all about strength and endurance - but I don't WANT to lose any more weight. Any advice is appreciated.

Thanks.


----------



## Harley Sailor (3 Feb 2010)

Looks like no one wants to take the chance of giving advice.  I will be it right or wrong it is what I believe.

Light weights many reps builds endurance and helps to loss weight
Heavy weights small reps builds strength and helps gain weight.


----------



## KnightShift (3 Feb 2010)

From my own research/experience, I would think you'd want to get more calories down range if you're losing mass and need to replace it.  When one is trying to lose weight they need to create a caloric deficit (e.g. take in about 500 calories less then what they need to maintain the weight) so I would imagine the opposite would be true if the desire is to retain/gain mass.  Also, I've been told that cardio can burn up muscle as well as burning up fat, and if there aren't any fat stores to feed off of perhaps it is burning up muscle (this of course depends on the balance of the cardio/strength training regimen).  Healthy eating of course is key, but again what fuel the body is being given is an variable in the equation....for example, carbs are often given a bad rap but can be an excellent source of fuel.  I would never claim to be an expert but this is some of the things I've picked up along the way.  If you haven't already try checking out the Mens Health/Womens Health websites, they have a tremendous amount of info on them, as do the physical training threads on this site.  

Good Luck!


----------



## gcclarke (3 Feb 2010)

Ahhh heck, why not, I'll throw my hat into the ring too.

If you're training hard in the gym, gaining strength, and still losing weight, yes the protein supplements will help. Try that for a week or so and if you're still losing weight, add more fat into your diet. Protein is needed to build your muscles. But this isn't a "more is always better" thing. You need to be getting in "enough" protein to meet your needs. Any protein intake above and beyond that threshold does not help. Too much, and you're damage your kidney and liver. Plus it'll be a waste of money. As for how much is too much? Well, the one chart I found said that pretty much the max that an athlete on a weight gaining program will need is 1g / day / lb body weight. So, if you're currently 120 lbs, 120 g a day of protein is the maximum you'll ever need.

So, as for the rest, just as your weight loss, and your fatigue after hitting the gym, that's all due to the fact that you're not bringing in enough calories. Yes, those websites you were looking at may recommend 1200 - 1500 calories a day, but that recommendation is likely geared towards a woman trying to lose weight by doing light cardio. Not someone who is trying to gain weight and is doing heavy lifting. So eat more. 

As for what to eat, well, since you already have the protein supplements, you might as well use them. But I always rec comend getting your fuel from natural sources. Chicken, Fish, Eggs, Beef and Pork for protein. Vegetables. Nuts. Olive Oil. Fruit. Whole Grains. Get enough in you, and you should stop that phenomenon that KnightShift mentioned of your cardio "burning up" your muscles. If you have enough food intake, there is no reason for your body to cannibalize its muscle cells for fuel.


----------



## northern girl (4 Feb 2010)

thanks everyone - I know it's hard to give advice about something like this since everyone's different, but it's much appreciated - I'll try to get some more cals in each day - tough to plan meals I can bring to work, but I'll work something out...lol gcclarke - you've put a wierd image into my head of my body "canabalizing" its own muscles! Never thought of it that way - more than anything that's going to stick with me whenever I"m feeling hungry. in all seriousness, thanks guys.


----------



## travodne20 (4 Feb 2010)

if you are losing weight and training like you say you are...your caloric intake is way too low 1000-1500 hardly would be able to keep a normal persons energy up. if you are training hard you will need to be at least in the 3000 range. it is very possible that all of your cardio is also hindering your ability to build and keep mass on. if you are lifting a comfortable weight and your max reps are 10-12 your lifting for muscular endurance and will not be building weight..if you are going to run cardio everyday after you lift you will want to increase the weight you are lifting and lower the reps this will help build some muscle. this addition of protien supplements to your diet is good for the refueling of the muscles if you are still training for muscular endurance and training hard on cardio its just going to cancel it out. one thing you may also be expierencing from the statement about be dead tired is what called over training...when you train hard every day or even 4-5 days a week and dont have the proper intake of calories, proteins, carbs. and even fats you can expierence extreme fatigue and eventually cause injury from improper lifts as well as over exerting the muscles...all muscles need to be given the time to rest thats even when it comes to running and abs.


----------



## travodne20 (4 Feb 2010)

i would personaly advise you to take a bit of a break if you are starting to feel weak...pushing your body this hard for that many days a week will end up making it worse than it would be gained....if you are going to training every day mix it up...mon-wed-fri...try weight training and core exercises...tuesday-thursday sat try cardio and dif core excercises. on the mon-wed-fri...add flexion in your core work outs and tues-thurs-sat use stability exercises....running everyday as much as it is going to happen bmq can be bad for your muscles..trying switching up from different cardio exercises as well...run..ride a bike...get on a rowing erg...even if you can dedicate a day to swimming your can cut your work out week down to five days with a swim being a great cardiovascular work out as well as great muscular wrk out.


----------



## mellian (4 Feb 2010)

As others above said, if you are feeling weak right after a work out, definitely need to increase the calories. In terms of planning meals and snacks, can guesstimate the amount calories a long with the protein, hence chicken, red meat, etc can be good for. Also beans, nuts, lentils, etc. Can also get one of those watch or bands things that calculates an estimate of how calories you burned to help keep track. 

Not sure what sort of protein supplements you got, but if it is powder form try making smoothies which may include other stuff like fruits and vegetables, put some in a jar or bottle or those coffee things for you to drink right after each work out. It when the body needs protein the most. 

I am no expert on this, mainly from experience and advice that was given to me, especially in roller derby where I go through lots of calories every practice with all the skating, endurance, suicides, hitting and such that we do.


----------



## CallOfDuty (4 Feb 2010)

Hey northern girl.  I'm gonna go out on a limb here and recommend something different for you.  If you really want to condition yourself for Basic, the only thing I think you really need to do is---
---Go running 3 or so times a week.  5 or so KM's each, at a reasonable pace.
---Grab yourself some army boots or hard heeled boots from a surplus store or whatnot and grab a pack and go for some walks( marches).

  Honestly, that's really the only thing you need to prepare yourself for basic.  Oh yes..of course.. work on your upper body strength with your push-ups every day.  Whenever you think of them, just down and do them.

   The big thing about basic is that you'll be BUSY,  going from 5am till 11pm every day.  And all you'll need to be ready for that is what I outlined here for you.
  Eat your good foods....lean meats, whole grains and fruits and veggies( LOTS)....get as much sleep as you can....drink plenty of water.  Run, walk, do pushups....You'll be more than ready for the challenge!!


----------



## travodne20 (4 Feb 2010)

doing just push-ups is not the way to approach getting ready for you are only going to condition the central muscles of a push-up. if you train properly and strengthen a your body as a whole push ups would be easy...doing just push ups will hinder your physical ability more than working your whole body. continue what you are doing up the calories and simple carbs. and monitor your training schedule


----------



## CallOfDuty (4 Feb 2010)

...Trav, obviously you seem to know a lot about fitness, which is great.  My point was about what you need to succeed in bmq.  If you get there you'll see for yourself.
  Basic is all about push-ups and endurance( being on your feet all the time).  
COD


----------



## travodne20 (4 Feb 2010)

i will be there march 8th...ya i know a bit i dont want to come across cocky and apologize if i have seemed so...through my expierences with a Bsc in Kin. Cert. with the National Strength and Conditioning Association as a personal trainer and as a NCAA divison 1 athlete i have expierenced that training your entire body will help you with overall fitness over training certain body parts of your body wil cause injury if not monitored properly (which they will be at bmq). so to train for the physical factor of bmq making sure your body is totally a well tuned machine will help. but everyone has their own personal opinions and what can work for them.


----------



## CallOfDuty (4 Feb 2010)

..Hey man it's all good.  You definately DO know what you're talking about!  However you'll see that doesn't matter as much when the army is training you their way.  You know how people used to do those old fashioned sit ups, and how hard they were on your tailbone?    Well they still make you do them in bmq......sometimes on concrete.  Just an example for you.

   Also one morning during inspections , I was course senior, and during our Warrants inspection he made me do punishment pushups along with every person on my course who got picked up for stuff.  That was hundreds and hundreds of pushups....before 8 o'clock in the morning,lol.  ( hence why I emphasized pushup training)

  So I guess my point is that yes being fit will help you out for sure.....but this is not going to be your typical day in the gym!   I'm a huge fan of simple bodyweight exercises....Who needs a gym?   Check this site out.  http://www.bodyrock.tv/
She's all about simple exercises and good nutrition.

Anyhow, keep up the good work northern girl.


----------



## travodne20 (4 Feb 2010)

oh i totally know where your coming from it was just the same for me when i was in uni in training you screw up you run to you puke etc etc....body weight is by far my favorite way to train as well anything which will provide stability to your core....push ups are a great exercise i will admit and when done properly there is many benefits to them....
i have not checked out that site yet but i will for sure but if you can get your hands on a stability ball and a set dumb bells try doing all of your exercises with incorporating the stability ball and see how much your overall strength will improve....
my best advice i guess for anyone is too not over train know your limits and when bmq rolls around the corner realize your mind is very powerful and when you want something it is naturally going to be able to push your body to achieve  it


----------



## Fusaki (4 Feb 2010)

CallOfDuty said:
			
		

> Check this site out.  http://www.bodyrock.tv/
> She's all about simple exercises and good nutrition.



Rocking body? Check!

Pretty face? Check!

Crazy East-Euro accent? Fucking A!

_And_ she's doing Tabata intervals...

I'm in love!


----------



## slowmode (4 Feb 2010)

To help the first post:
Its hard to keep size while doing cardio without loosing muscle. People I use to train who had similar goals as yours , I would tell them this. To eat a lot of small but filling meals during the day , 10-12. *Do not miss breakfast lunch or dinner !* I would suggest starting off with a 5 day workout plan, Monday to Friday and using the weekends as rest. Use each day to workout a different body part.

Example
Monday: Chest
Tuesday: Legs
Wednesday: Shoulders
Thursday: back
friday: arms

Doing this will allow each muscle to get the proper rest needed to grow. Also throw in heavy cardio Monday - Wed - Friday. When I say cardio I don't mean a long distant slow jog. I'm speaking about hard cardio that will get your hearting pumping. On Monday try doing interval training, Run for 1min FAST and walk for 30 seconds. On Wednesday attempt to do a 25 minute run at a really fast pace. Friday you can do the bike or the stairmaster.

Anyway this is what I did personally and did for past clients of mine and worked out great. Remember never push your body to far. Hope this helps


----------



## CallOfDuty (5 Feb 2010)

Wonderbread said:
			
		

> Rocking body? Check!
> 
> Pretty face? Check!
> 
> ...


  I know!


----------



## northern girl (9 Feb 2010)

Great advice guys, thanks. I've slowed down a bit over the last week and upped the cals and I've been taking the protein and the weight is holding...I also added in some yoga. you're probably right that I've been doing too much cardio - didn't know it would eat into muscle as well as body fat. It actually takes some effort to not go so hard, because it feels SO good to push the body, but having a long-term view to getting really fit and avoiding injury is probably best. 

A question raised by smodes response: I set up a plan for weights with a personal trainer at the gym and she suggested doing two muscle groups a day ie. back and triceps, shoulders and legs, chest and biceps - I liked the idea of it because it lets me get in two workouts per week on each muscle group...is that really too much? I know I'll never be able to imitate the kind of days I'll have at St. Jean, but my thinking has been that  I need to condition my body to being exhausted and then recovering quickly to make sure I"ll be alright for training - and as I said earlier, I've been told that there's not a lot of time to work on increasing strength etc while at basic, and that I should be as ready for CAP as I can be before basic. where do you all come down on this idea of one workout/week on each muslce group? tanks again


----------



## slowmode (9 Feb 2010)

northern girl said:
			
		

> Great advice guys, thanks. I've slowed down a bit over the last week and upped the cals and I've been taking the protein and the weight is holding...I also added in some yoga. you're probably right that I've been doing too much cardio - didn't know it would eat into muscle as well as body fat. It actually takes some effort to not go so hard, because it feels SO good to push the body, but having a long-term view to getting really fit and avoiding injury is probably best.
> 
> A question raised by smodes response: I set up a plan for weights with a personal trainer at the gym and she suggested doing two muscle groups a day ie. back and triceps, shoulders and legs, chest and biceps - I liked the idea of it because it lets me get in two workouts per week on each muscle group...is that really too much? I know I'll never be able to imitate the kind of days I'll have at St. Jean, but my thinking has been that  I need to condition my body to being exhausted and then recovering quickly to make sure I"ll be alright for training - and as I said earlier, I've been told that there's not a lot of time to work on increasing strength etc while at basic, and that I should be as ready for CAP as I can be before basic. where do you all come down on this idea of one workout/week on each muslce group? tanks again



When you say 2 muscle group workouts I assuming that your talking about 3 day a week workouts. To be honest in my experience and I've asked a lot about this, its all about personal preference. I find when I work each muscle by its self my body grows stronger and my muscles increase in size. The reason why i dont like the three day a week workout is because of the gap in between the days. I find I get lazy and feel weak when im not workout out during those gaps. If you were to do a three day a week workout I suggest something like this

Monday: Chest and Triceps
Tuesday: Rest
Wednesday: back and Biceps 
Thursday: rest
Friday: Legs and shoulders

You could run During the "rest" days  or try to run 3 days a week. 
What is boils down to is you have to find your body's best choice. Some of the best body builders work out only 3 days a week, this lets there muscles have more rest in between workouts. But again for your goal of maintaining size and build strength I suggest a 5 day workout. 

As usual, my  :2c:


----------



## northern girl (10 Feb 2010)

Hi SModes - I've been doing 5-6 workouts a week, doing two muscle groups each day...I'm going to play around with things a bit - I just discovered the P90X workouts, which target multiple muscle groups each day, and it's amazing. Doing that I'll probably go for three or four times a week, and run on the days off. Thanks again for your responses though...this is all pretty new to me (within the last 8 months or so) so I love getting people's two cents


----------



## Fusaki (11 Feb 2010)

northern girl said:
			
		

> Ok - sorry if this is redundant - I've looked through some posts about nutrition, but have some specific questions. Here's the deal. I'm small to begin with - 5'3"...in the past month or so I've lost 10 pounds, and am now sitting just under 120...I'm hitting the gym 4-6 times/week, strength training and cardio each time...at first (until about 2 weeks ago) I was really noticing a gain in strength...but the weight keeps falling off and I"m feeling weak after workouts...so, on the advice of someone I trust ( my brother, a hard-core gym fanatic) I got some protein supplement, some glutemine powder and a multivitamin with antioxidants that helps the body digest all the protein. Am I on the right track? How long should it take to notice a difference? I've been told that I need to get my conditioning up as much as possible for Basic, because there's not a lot of opportunity there to build on what you've accomplished before heading to St. Jean, and the more I can do to prepare for CAP NOW the better...Am I right to increase the protein and take the glutemine to rebuild muscles? Will this really enhance my strength? I eat a really healthy diet, but know I need to add something to it to get to the next level. Also, I've looked through numerous websites that give suggestions about how many calories I should be taking in in a day - they all give different info, and to be honest, the majority suggest only 1200 to 1500 cals/day - which leaves me starving. I know the whole "weight" thing isn't the biggest issue here - it's all about strength and endurance - but I don't WANT to lose any more weight. Any advice is appreciated.
> 
> Thanks.



I _highly_ suggest you consider Kratos' comments in this thread:
http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/91463.0

I think Smode's advice might be geared towards bodybuilding, which - in my opinion - is not optimized for military fitness.  Bigger muscles does not necessarily mean bigger strength, and Kratos' thread linked above explains why.

P90X - in my opinion - is not particularly good for military fitness either.  You might build endurance, but you won't gain strength without increasing resistance.   P90X is about looking good at the beach, which does not necessarily transfer to what you need in the military.

If your goal is to build strength and gain (or at least not lose) weight, first take a look at what Kratos has to say, and then immerse yourself in the following material:
http://startingstrength.wikia.com/wiki/Starting_Strength_Wiki


----------



## Ascendant (11 Feb 2010)

Alright. I haven't read any of the other posts in this thread and I must say, once again, I have no certifications of anything like that. All I have is the fact that strength training/powerlifting and learning about it is my passion.

I will look at the title of the thread: "How can maintain my weight, but still gain strength?" I realise cardio, muscular endurance, etc are important for military life, but that is not the question being asked.

Gaining and losing weight is a matter of calories in vs. calories out. Caloric excess = weight gain. Caloric deficit = weight loss. Numbers that have been thrown at me before (they might not take into consideration a very active lifestyle. Base numbers, maybe, I guess.) are: 16 calories per/lb. for maintenance, 17+ cal/lb. for weight gain.

As I mentioned before, it is possible to get stronger while maintaining and even losing weight, via CNS adaption.

You get stronger via improved CNS (central nervous system) function, or neural adaption. I'll use a bicep curl as an example, because it is the easiest. (I don't like curls) When an untrained person does a curl, their CNS is only recruiting, say 20% (made up number) of their muscle fibers to lift the weight. Well, as that person continues training and continues to progressively use more weight, their CNS adapts and is able to recruit more of the fibers to do the work. (The principal of progressive overload, where you continually place more stress on your body via reps or intensity, forcing your body to adapt) So, say, after 5 weeks of training, the person's CNS has adapted and is now recruiting 40% of their bicep to do the curl, allowing them to use the heavier weight they now find themselves using. That a REALLY basic and REALLY unscientific explanation, but here's something a little more in depth:



> The CNS: Cliffs Notes Version
> 
> When a motor neuron fires, all the fibers it serves are simultaneously activated and develop force. A motor neuron and all the muscle fibers it innervates are referred to as a motor unit, the basic functional entity of muscular activity.
> 
> ...



There is kind of a limit, though, and eventually, if your goal is to keep getting stronger and stronger, you would most likely have to look at gaining weight. For the average person not looking to compete in strength sports, though, that doesn't matter. (You don't need to get THAT strong, so gaining weight solely in an attempt to get stronger is pointless. Unless, of course, that is a personal goal.)

This picture shows the difference between sarcoplasmic and myfibrillar hypertrophy:







I will also post this chart again:






If you're looking to get stronger, start doing compound movements.

-Deadlifts
-Squats
-Overhead press
-Bench
-Rows
-Dips
-Chin/Pull ups.
-Etc.

Those will make you stronger. Things like curls and tricep kick backs do not make you "stronger". Your program should be based around lifts like those listed above, not isolation exercises. Curls should be an after thought. They're like mustard: If you want to put mustard on a sandwich, fine, but if you want to eat a bowl full of mustard, you're an idiot.

You could organise it something like this:

Monday:

Deadlifts
Bent over rows
Chin ups

Wednesday:

Bench
Strict overhead press
Dips

Friday:

Squats
Front squats
Hyper extensions

That's kind of a jumble of things thrown together. There's a lot of information out there if you wish to seek it. 

Consistency is key. If you aren't going to be consistent, it's not going to work.

"Hitting the gym real hard" for two weeks will get you nowhere. It takes a long time. It takes a long time of being consistent. 

Be patient. It's a marathon, not a sprint.

There's so, so much more, but that's a start.


----------



## Ascendant (11 Feb 2010)

northern girl said:
			
		

> Ok - sorry if this is redundant - I've looked through some posts about nutrition, but have some specific questions. Here's the deal. I'm small to begin with - 5'3"...in the past month or so I've lost 10 pounds, and am now sitting just under 120...I'm hitting the gym 4-6 times/week, strength training and cardio each time...If strength is your priority, train for strength before doing cardioat first (until about 2 weeks ago) I was really noticing a gain in strength...but the weight keeps falling off and I"m feeling weak after workouts...so, on the advice of someone I trust ( my brother, a hard-core gym fanatic) I got some protein supplement, some glutemine powder and a multivitamin with antioxidants that helps the body digest all the protein  Protein is fine, but just remember, it's only powdered food. It doesn't make miracles happen. It's also only a supplement, and should be used as such. The end product on discussion I've seen on glutamine is that it's useless for its advertised purposes. Multis are fine, but not for the reason you listed.. Am I on the right track? How long should it take to notice a difference? Depends on you. I've been told that I need to get my conditioning up as much as possible for Basic, because there's not a lot of opportunity there to build on what you've accomplished before heading to St. Jean, and the more I can do to prepare for CAP NOW the better...Am I right to increase the protein and take the glutemine to rebuild muscles?See my above on protein/glutamine. Eating mass amounts of protein will do nothing. Will this really enhance my strength?No, it will not. Protein powder is powdered food, to be used on top of a good diet. I eat a really healthy diet, but know I need to add something to it to get to the next level. If you're losing weight really fast when you don't want to, that magic additive would be more food. Also, I've looked through numerous websites that give suggestions about how many calories I should be taking in in a day - they all give different info, and to be honest, the majority suggest only 1200 to 1500 cals/day - which leaves me starving. I know the whole "weight" thing isn't the biggest issue here - it's all about strength and endurance - but I don't WANT to lose any more weight. Any advice is appreciated.
> 
> Thanks.



...


----------



## Ascendant (11 Feb 2010)

gcclarke said:
			
		

> Ahhh heck, why not, I'll throw my hat into the ring too.
> 
> If you're training hard in the gym, gaining strength, and still losing weight, yes the protein supplements will help. No, more calories will help. Try that for a week or so and if you're still losing weight, add more fat into your diet. Just more calories man, more calories. Protein is needed to build your muscles. But this isn't a "more is always better" thing. You need to be getting in "enough" protein to meet your needs. Any protein intake above and beyond that threshold does not help. Too much, and you're damage your kidney and liver. Plus it'll be a waste of money. As for how much is too much? Well, the one chart I found said that pretty much the max that an athlete on a weight gaining program will need is 1g / day / lb body weight. So, if you're currently 120 lbs, 120 g a day of protein is the maximum you'll ever need.
> 
> ...


----------



## Ascendant (11 Feb 2010)

travodne20 said:
			
		

> if you are losing weight and training like you say you are...your caloric intake is way too low 1000-1500 hardly would be able to keep a normal persons energy up. if you are training hard you will need to be at least in the 3000 range.



Good God, man.

3000 calories is A LOT.

Even if you went with 120x20 = 2400, you're still 600 off.


----------



## Ascendant (11 Feb 2010)

Smode said:
			
		

> To help the first post:
> Its hard to keep size while doing cardio without loosing muscle. People I use to train who had similar goals as yours , I would tell them this. To eat a lot of small but filling meals during the day , 10-12. *Do not miss breakfast lunch or dinner !* I would suggest starting off with a 5 day workout plan, Monday to Friday and using the weekends as rest. Use each day to workout a different body part.
> 
> Example
> ...



Sorry, but that's a terrible training routine. Akin to the routines you'd find in a bodybuilding magazine, or see Joe Blow weakling-never-progressing doing in the gym.

I feel bad you train other people that way.


----------



## Ascendant (11 Feb 2010)

northern girl said:
			
		

> A question raised by smodes response: I set up a plan for weights with a personal trainer at the gym and she suggested doing two muscle groups a day ie. back and triceps, shoulders and legs, chest and biceps - I liked the idea of it because it lets me get in two workouts per week on each muscle group...is that really too much? I know I'll never be able to imitate the kind of days I'll have at St. Jean, but my thinking has been that  I need to condition my body to being exhausted and then recovering quickly to make sure I"ll be alright for training - and as I said earlier, I've been told that there's not a lot of time to work on increasing strength etc while at basic, and that I should be as ready for CAP as I can be before basic. where do you all come down on this idea of one workout/week on each muslce group? tanks again



99% of "personal trainers" make me want to vomit. They seem never want to make people WORK.

Don't think of breaking it up into muscle groups. think about MOVEMENTS.

How often do you pick things up off the ground? Deadlift.

How often do you lift things over your head? Over head presses.

See my first post:

Monday:

Deadlifts (Back, core, entire posterior chain)
Bent over rows (Back, arms)
Chin ups (Upper back, shoulders, arms)

Wednesday:

Bench (Chest, triceps, lats)
Strict overhead press (Shoulders, core, triceps)
Dips (Chest, shoulders, triceps)

Friday:

Squats (Legs, core, entire posterior chain)
Front squats (Legs, core, etc.)
Hyper extensions (Lower back)


----------



## Fusaki (11 Feb 2010)

Thanks!


----------



## Ascendant (11 Feb 2010)

Wonderbread said:
			
		

> I think Smode's advice might be geared towards bodybuilding, which - in my opinion - is not optimized for military fitness.  Bigger muscles does not necessarily mean bigger strength, and Kratos' thread linked above explains why.
> 
> Immerse yourself in the following material:
> http://startingstrength.wikia.com/wiki/Starting_Strength_Wiki



Exactly!

Thanks for the props, though.

Sidenote:

I applied, but I don't know if I'll get accepted to the ROTProgram due to burst fracturing 3 vert. in my t-spine and 3 in my c-spine in 2007. I guess I can only hope the medical guy wrote down good things. I get really frustrated thinking about it because now I can squat 400+, deadlift 430+ and put ~240 over my head (strongman jerks) and yet I can't help but think I'm going to get rejected due to past injuries. 

Is my cardio good? Nope. Would I improve it? Of course. In my opinion, it's easier to improve cardio than it is to get bigger and stronger. It's easier to take a 220 pound insanely strong guy and get him to good place, cardio wise, than it is to take a 140 lb guy and get him to 200 lbs while maintaining/achieving good cardio.

Can I do pushups? Maybe 15-20 max. Would I improve that? Of course.

I realise the military requires a combination of everything, fitness wise, but I also believe you can train for strength and still have good cardio. You just have to find the balance. I don't believe that being at either extreme end of the spectrum is good. 

The question of how to get strong was asked, so I tried to answer. 

Hopefully it's of some help. 

Sorry that, spanning through all the posts, it seems somewhat unorganised and rambling. Did I miss a multi-quote function?


----------



## Ascendant (11 Feb 2010)

Wonderbread said:
			
		

> Thanks!



I try, man.

I'm no authority on the subject, but I try to help within my limits.

I was just going to edit something in another one of my posts, but I forget now. That's really annoying. Shoot.


----------



## CallOfDuty (12 Feb 2010)

Hey Kratos.  Just finished looking through the posts here and you said you had burst fractures.  I've recently had an L1 Burst fracture in an MVA and would love to hear about your recovery.

   How long did you take to heal?  How much therapy did it take?  Are you 100% now?  I'm surprised you can lift as much as you can......considering I can't lift more than a jug of milk right now, lol.

Thanks man
COD


----------



## Ascendant (13 Feb 2010)

CallOfDuty said:
			
		

> Hey Kratos.  Just finished looking through the posts here and you said you had burst fractures.  I've recently had an L1 Burst fracture in an MVA and would love to hear about your recovery.
> 
> How long did you take to heal?  How much therapy did it take?  Are you 100% now?  I'm surprised you can lift as much as you can......considering I can't lift more than a jug of milk right now, lol.
> 
> ...



None of mine were lumbar region, but here you go:

Accident was late July, 2007

I wore a waist to shoulder clam-shell back brace for five weeks (could have been up to eight, I think, but I got the OK after five) and spent a lot of the first month in bed, resting..

After I got the back brace off, stuff was obviously still stiff, sore and very weak.

I had to wear an Aspen neck collar for almost three months. That sucked. Getting it off was good and bad at the same time. Neck was super weak and would tire/get sore easily. 

The worst part was it's the core structure of your body that hurts severely. Not a knee, wrist or ankle, where you can somewhat rub away the pain or put some heat/ice on it.

Anyway, did physio. Helped a bit, but after a while, not so much.

Didn't do any physical activity again until February, 2009, when I stumbled upon a forum geared towards powerlifting/strongman/strength training and decided it was time for me to do something. A state of physical weakness didn't really suit me and it certainly wasn't doing my body any favors.

So, I told the guys there my situation and received some information/suggestions. 

So, besides a two month travel break, I've been lifting since. I was "lucky" with my back, because my lumbar region was spared, allowing me to squat and deadlift as if nothing had happened. 

Honestly I would say I'm 110% haha. Much bigger and vastly stronger than pre accident.

You just have to take it slow man. It's your back. You want to make sure it heals well. Your lumbar region, especially, I'd imagine. Listen to your body. While I was recovering, any time I would get sore, I'd go lay down, no exceptions.

Good luck with your recovery.


----------



## CallOfDuty (13 Feb 2010)

Hey man, thanks for your reply.   Your story gives me hope for a full recovery, however, as you said...the Lumbar vertebrae is not a good one to break.  The docs predict I'll get as good as 95%.
   Anyhow..just happy to be alive! ;D
Cheers


----------



## Ascendant (13 Feb 2010)

CallOfDuty said:
			
		

> Hey man, thanks for your reply.   Your story gives me hope for a full recovery, however, as you said...the Lumbar vertebrae is not a good one to break.  The docs predict I'll get as good as 95%.
> Anyhow..just happy to be alive! ;D
> Cheers



No problem.

As cliche as it sounds, (in my opinion) don't let doctors give you numbers regarding recovery.


----------

